# Training sessions



## Coco8 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi, my 8yr old boy was diagnosed with T1D six months ago. He goes to soccer training sessions 2 or 3 times a week, were I stay for the duration incase he has hypo or unwell. He has the libre 2 and is hypo aware also, knows to finger prick when feels the hypo coming on and take the jelly babies. 
He's not keen on me staying as I'm the only parent there. At one of the training sessions the coach is familiar with T1D as he grew up with a friend who had it whereas the other session the coach isn't familiar but is aware my son has it. We live within 5mins drive of the training.  Am I being over anxious by staying all the time, should I leave him then collect when it's over ?(or hide in the background )


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 7, 2022)

I can see that he doesn't want to feel the odd one out but both you and he need to feel comfortable with whatever you decide to do. Perhaps you could do it step by step so go home when it is the coach with some experience and see how it goes but it would be important that the other coaches know what to do if a situation were to occur. 
Don't forget anything can happen at sessions like that so the coaches are hopefully used to dealing with anything which might arise. You are only 5 mins away so essentially on hand.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 7, 2022)

I know exactly how you feel, it’s really hard to let go and trust other people to do what’s necessary! But I think in this case I think your son will be fine if you leave him.  He has to grow up and learn what to do for himself, and it sounds like he has a pretty good handle on it already.  With the trainer who is familiar with T1 there shouldn’t be an issue, with the other one I’m sure he can learn!  Have a word with each of them to make sure they understand what to do if your son doesn’t feel very well, also what signs to look out for if he might be a bit low, then give them your phone number and go home.  As you only live 5 minutes away you can easily come back if they need you to (or give advice over the phone).


----------



## Coco8 (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you both. He is pretty hands on with it and clued it, has done everything himself since day one except for giving his own injections, he's not quite there yet. 
I usually make sure he has eaten a meal or big snack beforehand to avoid hypo but there has been the odd occasion where he had a hypo during the training but wouldn't stand still for 2mins to have the BS rechecked after 15mins, so stubborn, didn't want to miss anything. 
I'll do it step by step, see how it goes.


----------



## Nannybear (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello. You and your son are handling everything so very well and this sounds like a great opportunity for independence. When I was in your position ( my son is 20 now ) I would often just wait in the car and catch up on my paperwork or read


----------



## Coco8 (Jan 7, 2022)

That's what I started recently, taking a book and sit in the car to read it. Turning the engine on every 5mins to keep warm and have a light to read with 

Ps: I've given up work since diagnosis as we don't have anyone capable to mind him after school, he's not keen on giving his own injections and can't count up his carbs either, did you have to go through  this, is it bad that I have terrible guilt at not being at work. I feel I have to over explain myself to people when they ask about my work situation, get the impression they think it's not a big dealtso why be off work. Have never been off sick in over 21 years until now.


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 7, 2022)

You shouldn’t feel bad for staying off work as a diagnosis of T1 can come as a shock and can be quite scary for both you and your son at first. Why is he not keen on doing his injections? Is it because of the needle?


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 7, 2022)

As boy is using libre 2 set low alarm higher for when he's training, that way he has plenty of time to react to levels dropping low, should give you both peace of mind when leaving him alone.


----------



## Nannybear (Jan 7, 2022)

T1 is a huge diagnosis it has a massive impact on you and your family  I stopped working too but eventually I did work again and I never regretted the decision. My son was 8years at diagnosis, his needs were our first priority and we were learning everything with him from scratch. I was never comfortable being a ‘diabetes educator’ type but I did find our specialist nurses to be a great help and support - they visited school, talked to teachers and classmates and advised staff until I learnt to advocate for my sons needs, I used to ring up and ask them questions all the time. Carb counting is a new skill to learn, takes time,  and we stuck to some fairly simple and repetitive family menus in the beginning,. Can your son have pack lunches or would your diabetes dietician liaise with the school to count the carbs in the portions ? Your post reminded me about injections. We did our sons injections at that time ; he did learn to do them himself but also if we did them too then we Could rotate around injection sites ( thighs and back of arms )


----------



## Coco8 (Jan 7, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> You shouldn’t feel bad for staying off work as a diagnosis of T1 can come as a shock and can be quite scary for both you and your son at first. Why is he not keen on doing his injections? Is it because of the needle?


Yes because of the needle, once or twice he suggested he do it himself but when it came to it he couldn't so I didn't push him.


----------



## Coco8 (Jan 7, 2022)

Nannybear said:


> T1 is a huge diagnosis it has a massive impact on you and your family  I stopped working too but eventually I did work again and I never regretted the decision. My son was 8years at diagnosis, his needs were our first priority and we were learning everything with him from scratch. I was never comfortable being a ‘diabetes educator’ type but I did find our specialist nurses to be a great help and support - they visited school, talked to teachers and classmates and advised staff until I learnt to advocate for my sons needs, I used to ring up and ask them questions all the time. Carb counting is a new skill to learn, takes time,  and we stuck to some fairly simple and repetitive family menus in the beginning,. Can your son have pack lunches or would your diabetes dietician liaise with the school to count the carbs in the portions ? Your post reminded me about injections. We did our sons injections at that time ; he did learn to do them himself but also if we did them too then we Could rotate around injection sites ( thighs and back of arms )


'Repetitive family menus' made me giggle. I have a scrapbook with lists of dinners with the weight and carb intakes beside it, my 3 boys now know what's for dinner just by what day it is, I'm that predictable . 
He sticks to lunches, he didn't like the attention that was put on him during dinners in the dinner hall. He was to get an ice cream and jelly once but the lady told him he wasn't to get one. He felt everyone was looking at him plus a short while later he had a hypo as it was counted in his insulin. The diabetes team leave it up to me to contact the school canteen about carbs which I dont like either, always felt they were under pressure and I was being a nuisance. He now has an assistant just for giving the injection at lunch, I do all the counting beforehand.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 7, 2022)

Coco8 said:


> Yes because of the needle, once or twice he suggested he do it himself but when it came to it he couldn't so I didn't push him.


I think @Lily123 mentioned something about sheathed needles so you don't see the needle.


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 7, 2022)

@Coco8 I use covered needles in school they are called BD Autoshield Duo. The needle is covered so you can’t see it and once the injection is done the needle automatically covers itself. They might help as you son may be OK with doing his own injections if he can’t see the needle


----------



## Coco8 (Jan 7, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> @Coco8 I use covered needles in school they are called BD Autoshield Duo. The needle is covered so you can’t see it and once the injection is done the needle automatically covers itself. They might help as you son may be OK with doing his own injections if he can’t see the needle


Thank you.  I'm just looking at the ones he was prescribed for use in school, there was an episode were he or the assistant accidentally jabbed themselves in the finger after giving the insulin, but they have cap on the side of it for easy disposal, the needle is still visible prior to giving it. I'll certainly look into getting them though.


----------



## Inka (Jan 7, 2022)

*He was to get an ice cream and jelly once but the lady told him he wasn't to get one. He felt everyone was looking at him plus a short while later he had a hypo as it was counted in his insulin.*

That’s awful. It’s not the ignorance so much but the false ‘knowledge’ from that lady. That can be really dangerous. All staff should be educated about Type 1.

I would follow his pace for doing the injections. At his age he’d still have to be supervised at school when giving them anyway.


----------

